

ElasticBox + Jenkins + Raspberry Pi - yosobro
http://elasticbox.com/blog/elasticbox-jenkins-raspberri-pi/

======
yebyen
Hmm. Apparently some moderators didn't think it was awesome enough to say so
in the title.

The post title (and page title) was: "ElasticBox+Jenkins+Raspberry Pi=Awesome"

I will admit the video wasn't that cool. But I watched it a second time
anyway, and reading the article got me to look at the ElasticBox landing page,
which was I guess cool enough to share.

I am a devops and I am learning chef, and I probably will come back to this
service. Looks cool.

~~~
yosobro
Pretty sure the mods don't use jenkins or have played with raspberry pi,
otherwise they would probably appreciate this :)

